# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  DHB: Eine Umfrage

## Anonymous1

Vor einigen Tagen erstellte ich eine DHB-PSA-Verlaufskurve von den Daten eines Forum-Nutzers, um einmal um Proscar bereinigte Zahlen bildlich darzustellen. Es entstand diese Grafik:



Bei dieser bildlichen Betrachtung fiel mir erneut auf, daß ich eigentlich nur hier im Forum veröffentlichte DHB-PSA-Verläufe kenne, welche doch sehr deutlich von den Leibowitz-Prognosen abweichen.

Deshalb meine Bitte ins Forum: Bitte stellt doch einfach mal Eure DHB-PSA-Verläufe (Leibowitz-Protokoll) hier in diesem Thread ein, auch um damit unerfahrenen Neuerkrankten eine gewisse Transparenz anzubieten. 

Einfach diese Werte als Liste aufführen: Monat/Jahr - PSAwert
Interessant sind Verläufe mit wenigstens zwei Jahren nach Beendigung der Hormonbehandlung.

Sobald eine genügend große Anzahl Daten vorliegt, werde ich dann eine entsprechende Grafik aus diesen Angaben erstellen.

Besten Dank im Voraus!
Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,

Eine hervorragende Idee von Dir. Ich hoffe, dass Du eine sehr gute Resonanz für Deine Initiative bekommst. Nichts ist anschaulicher und *ehrlicher* als eine graphische Darstellung.

Gruß knut

----------


## Horst a

*P S A von Horst a

*/ 12 / 2000 2,80 0 + + + + + + + + + 0 + + + + + + + + + 1+ + + + + + + + + 2 + + + + + + + + 
/ 03 / 2001 2,80 0 + + + + + + + + + 0 + + + + + + + + + 1 + + + + + + + + + 2 + + + + + + + +
02 / 05 / 2001 2,80 0 + + + + + + + + + 0 + + + + + + + + + 1 + + + + + + + + + 2 + + + + + + + +
03 / 07 / 2001 2,45 0 + + + + + + + + + 0 + + + + + + + + + 1 + + + + + + + + + 2 + + + + +
10 / 07 / 2001 3,2 0 + + + + + + + + + 0 + + + + + + + + + 1 + + + + + + + + + 2 + + + + + + + + + 3 + +
30 / 07 / 2001 2,72 0 + + + + + + + + + 0 + + + + + + + + + 1 + + + + + + + + + 2 + + + + + + +
*Beginn DHB nach Leibowitz,* mit Trenantone,bzw.Enantone, Casodex und Proscar

17 / 08 / 2001 1,90 0 + + + + + + + + + 0 + + + + + + + + + 1 + + + + + + + + +
14 / 09 / 2001 0,60 0 + + + + + + + + + 0 + + + + + +
12 / 10 / 2001 0,20 0 + + + + + + + + + 0 + + 
09 / 11 / 2001 0,07 0 + + + + + + +
07 / 12 / 2001 0,07 0 + + + + + + +
08 / 01 / 2002 0,10 0 + + + + + + + + + 0 + ( anderes Labor )
04 / 02/ 2002 0,06 0 + + + + + +
04 / 03 / 2002 0,06 0 + + + + + + 
28 / 03 / 2002 0,06 0 + + + + + +
28 / 06 / 2002 0,06 0 + + + + + +
27 / 09 / 2002 0,06 0 + + + + + +
24 / 01 / 2003 0,03 0 + + +
22 / 04 / 2003 0,03 0 + + +
15 / 07 / 2003 0,01 0 +
16 / 09 / 2003 0,01 0 +
21 / 04 / 2004 0,06 0 + + + + + +
06 / 07 / 2004 0,07 0 + + + + + + +
08 / 11 / 2004 0,09 0 + + + + + + + + +
06 / 01 / 2005 0,11 0 + + + + + + + + + 0 +
29 / 04 / 2005 0,13 0 + + + + + + + + + 0 + + +
14 / 07 / 2005 0,12 0 + + + + + + + + + 0 + +
19 / 10 / 2005 0,13 0 + + + + + + + + + 0 + + +
19 / 01 / 2006 0,13 0 + + + + + + + + + 0 + + +
Der jetzige PSA-Wert beträgt seitdem immer so zwischen 0,13 und 0,16
Ich hoffe, dass Du mit den Werten etwas anfangen kannst.

Horst a

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Horst,

so gerne wie ich Dich als Highlight in die Statistik mit einbauen würde...

Aber: Zweimal TURP Ende 2002 Das hat Dr. Bob nicht vorgesehen! 

Trotzdem freue ich mich natürlich für Dich, daß Du sorgenlos in Bezug auf PCa Dein Leben genießen darfst.

Herzliche Grüße
Dieter

----------


## Horst a

Hallo Dieter,
es waren nicht 2 x Turp, sondern nur einmal. Das erste Mal war das Ausbrennen mit dem Laser, und das zweite Mal die Turp mit Schlinge. Prof. Aikens war der Einzige in Europa, der diese Form der Laser-Turp gemacht hat. Ich war ja nur beim Uro, weil ich kein Wasser lassen konnte. Der PK hat sich durch Zufall herausgestellt. Da war es für die OP schon zu spät. ( lt. Krhs. Rendsburg) Es blieb mir keine andere Wahl.
Horst a

----------


## Horst a

Da bin ich noch einmal Dieter,
man könnte ja sagen, dass die PK´ler eine Turp machen lassen sollten und dann die DHB. Dann hat man für Jahre seine Ruhe. Aber so leicht ist es ja leider nicht. Der PK hat so viele Facetten, dass jeder sehen muss, wie er das Beste daraus macht.
Im Übrigen habe ich die TURP erst NACH der DHB machen lassen.

Horst a

----------


## Michael A.

Hallo Dieter,
hier meine PK- Geschichte mit allen Daten:

*PK-Historie*:
1. Michael A.(1942)
2. Nov.2001 Vorsorgeuntersuchung mit PSA Bestimmung. PSA 11,4ng/ml 3 Wochen 
Antibiotika, erneute PSA Messung Febr.02 13,2ng/ml.1. Biopsie ohne Befund. Bis März 03 keinerlei Behandlung. PSA auf 16,4 gestiegen, erneute Biopsie wieder ohne Befund.
Termin bei Dr. Loch in Homburg zur Untersuchung mit dem System "ANNA" für Sept.03 vereinbart.
2a. Diag. 09. 03. bPSA 21,8ng/ml T 4,82ng/ml
3. Prost. Vol. 25;
4. T2a NX MX; 
5. GS (3+4) 7 durch Prof. Dr. Med. K. Remberger Homburg kein Zweitbefund.
6.Therap.: 10/03 DHB ( Trenantone+Flutamid 3x250mg + Proscar) ab 01/04 wegen
starkem Durchfall Casodex 150mg
7.PSA-Verlauf ng/ml
12/03-02
01/04 Selen 200ng VitE 400 IE Mutivitamin Eunova 50 + 1Tb. Calcimagon D3 500mg
Seit 07/04 Bor 3mg ab 11/04 200 IE VitE ab 10.05. 2 Esslöffel Granatapfel-Elixier tgl.
01/04-01
02/04-00
04/04-01
8. 04/04 Laborwerte: ERY 4,9 HB 12,5 HK 36,3 GGT 31 GOT 27 GPT 38 AP 112
06/04-00 T 0,2 
07/04-00
10/04-00

9. 11/04 Ende DHB weiterhin Proscar 5mg 1x tgl. 

Nebenwirkungen waren neben Libidoverlust und erektiler Dysfunktion starke Schlaf-
stöhrungen leichtes Schwitzen und trockene Haut.

10. 01/05 ERY 5.1 HB 13.0 HK 40 GGT 16 GOT 21 GPT 22 AP 125

11. PSA/T/ ng/ml unter Proscar
01/05-0,00 
05/05-0,14
09/05-0,41/ 4,66
12/05-0,80
03/06-1,08
07/06-1,04 / 5,50
11/06-0,97
02/07-0.99

Gruss Michael A.

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Michael,

Donnerwetter, ein echtes Highlight:



Glückwunsch und weiter so!!!

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Michael A.

Hallo Dieter,

danke für die guten Wünsche und die Grafik.

Michael A.

----------


## DieterV

> Vor einigen Tagen erstellte ich eine DHB-PSA-Verlaufskurve von den Daten eines Forum-Nutzers, um einmal um Proscar bereinigte Zahlen bildlich darzustellen. Es entstand diese Grafik:
> 
> 
> 
> Bei dieser bildlichen Betrachtung fiel mir erneut auf, daß ich eigentlich nur hier im Forum veröffentlichte DHB-PSA-Verläufe kenne, welche doch sehr deutlich von den Leibowitz-Prognosen abweichen.
> 
> Deshalb meine Bitte ins Forum: Bitte stellt doch einfach mal Eure DHB-PSA-Verläufe (Leibowitz-Protokoll) hier in diesem Thread ein, auch um damit unerfahrenen Neuerkrankten eine gewisse Transparenz anzubieten. 
> 
> Einfach diese Werte als Liste aufführen: Monat/Jahr - PSAwert
> ...


Hallo Dieter,
wenn Proscar bei einer "jungfräulichen" Prostata, d.h. vor jeder behandlung angewendet wird, erfolgt in der Regel (Ausnahmen ohne PSA-Änderung sind mir bekannt) eine Halbierung des PSA-Wertes.
Ob aber nach einer Hormonblockade-Therapie ebenfalls eine PSA-Halbierung erfolgt, ist bis heute noch nicht untersucht worden. Durch die Hormonblockade verändert sich das Gewebe. Daher halte ich auch die Verdoppelung des PSA-Wertes nach DHB während der Erhaltungstherapie unter Proscar für nicht belegt. Hier wäre noch Forschungsbedarf, um diese Frage zu klären. Ich würde ja gerne Proscar mal absetzen, möchte aber kein Risiko eingehen.

Ich habe temprorär jedoch einmal während 6 Wochen 2 Proscar genommen (1-0-1). Mein PSA-Wert fiel von damals 2,74 auf 1,82! Nach Absetzen der 2. Proscar (1-0-0) blieb der PSA jedoch auf der niedrigeren Kurve. Daraus schliesse ich, dass Proscar einen Antikrebseffekt hatte und nicht nur eine vorrübergehende PSA-Absenkung (sonst wäre der PSA-Wert nach Absetzen der 2. Proscar wieder auf die alte Kurve gestiegen.)

Ich füge hier meinen PSA-Verlauf bei:
aPSA=6,4; GS 7(4+3) Zweitbefund Helpap; T1c

    Datum PSA-Wert Maßnahme   10.03.2000 4,77 
   20.06.2000 5,27 
   09.10.2000 6,05 
   05.12.2000 6,40 Beginn HB1   18.12.2000 4,31 
   07.02.2001 2,57 
   05.03.2001 2,33 Beginn DHB   05.04.2001 0,17 
   05.05.2001 0,07 
   12.06.2001 <0,06 
   06.09.2001 <0,06 
   04.12.2001 <0,06 
   19.02.2002 <0,06 
   08.04.2002 <0,06 Ende DHB   07.05.2002 <0,06 
   04.06.2002 <0,06 
   02.07.2002 <0,06 
   03.09.2002 0,06 
   05.11.2002 0,10 
   09.01.2003 0,26 
   31.03.2003 0,57 
   20.05.2003 0,53 
   14.07.2003 0,67 
   06.10.2003 1,19 
   08.01.2004 1,58 
   22.03.2004 1,89 
   06.07.2004 2,74 Beginn 2. Proscar 1-0-1   18.08.2004 1,82 Ende 2. Proscar 1-0-0   23.09.2004 2,15 
   29.11.2004 2,30 
   10.02.2005          2,67 
   07.04.2005          2,53 
   11.07.2005          2,55 
   10.10.2005          2,70 
   05.01.2006          2,91 
   06.04.2006          3,08 
   17.07.2006          3,15 
   12.10.2006          3,26 
   04.01.2007          3,55 
   08.02.2007          3,53 
  
Dass nach Ende der DHB unter steigendem Testosteron-Werten (die ich übrigens als sehr angenehm empfunden habe!), die Prostata wieder anfängt zu arbeiten und PSA zu produzieren, ist ganz normal.
Wenn der Anstieg nicht zu hoch geht und nur langsam steigt, ist dies nicht unbedingt beunruhigend. Meine zuletzt bestimmte PSA-Verdoppelungszeit lag bei 4 Jahren (von Okt.06 bis Feb.07) (davor sogar mal bei 12 Jahren)
Jedoch ist Wachsamkeit und Kontrollen immer zu empfehlen.
Immerhin habe ich nun schon fast 5 Jahre nach DHB - ohne dauernde nebenwirkungen und ich erfreue mich eines lebens mit hoher Lebensqualität!

P.S.: die Verdoppelungszeit unmittelbar nach Ende der DHB ist m.E. nicht relevant, da der Anstieg der Prostatafunktion von Null auf Normal hier mit hereinspielt.

Viele Grüße
Dieter

----------


## HansiB

Hallo 2 Dieters

auch ich habe ab 8.2.06 2 x Proscar genommen, allerdings gleichzeitig Casodex abgesetzt und Celebrex etwas später dazugenommen. In dieser Zeit (ca. 1 Monat später) ging der PSA von 4.91 am 6.3.06 auf 1.08 am 26.4.06 zurück. Was war der Grund des starken Rückgangs? An 2 x Proscar habe ich bisher gar nicht gedacht. Wir werden sehen, ich teste gerade 2 x Celebrex, der PSA Anstieg hat sich nach 1 Woche Einnahme sehr verlangsamt.

Hallo Dieter aus Husum, kannst du mit meinem hohen bPSA was anfangen, kriegst du das in dein Schema? Hast du ein FAX-Gerät? Von Interesse wären natürlich auch Medikamentenänderungen. Können wir, die die HB nicht absetzen können mitmachen, oder werden wir wieder im Stich gelassen.
Gruß Hans

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo DieterV,

anbei Deine Werte als Liniendiagramm. Um überhaupt die PSA-Veränderung durch Proscar in irgendeiner Form hineinzubringen, ohne dabei zu kompliziert zu werden, habe ich einfach die Werte nach DHB mit 2 multipliziert und rot dargestellt.



Ggf. kannst Du Dir ja die "Proscarkorrektur" flacher vorstellen. Wenn bei Dir das PSA weiter unter 4 bleibt, würde sich das Plateau zeigen. Bin gespannt!

Gruß Dieter

----------


## LudwigS

Naja, wenn ich das Nachfolgende so lese, habe ich am Wert der PSA-Verläufe schon Zweifel.

http://www.uniklinik-saarland.de/med...ingebunden.htm

Auszug daraus:

_Diagnostische Kriterien des Prostatakarzinoms nach Androgenentzug

Im Prostatakarzinom bewirkt der Androgenentzug z.T. ausgeprägte regressive Veränderungen, die differentialdiagnostisch erhebliche Schwierigkeiten bereiten können. Der Androgenentzug kann im gewöhnlichen Prostatakarzinom zu den folgenden Veränderungen führen: ................

__..........._

_Verlust von PSA und SPP_
_Regressiv veränderte Prostatakarzinome können vollständig oder partiell negativ für PSA und SPP (Anm. SPP=PAP) sein. Für die Identifizierung von Tumorzellen sind panepitheliale Zytokeratine und Glykoprotein A-80 besser geeignet als die Prostata-spezifischen Marker PSA und SPP._
------------

Bei vorhandener Prostata ist PSA vor einer Therapie kein Tumormarker.

Warum sollte das nach der Therapie (DHB, Bestrahlung) anders sein ?
Der PSA-Bump nach Bestrahlung ist da ein Lehrbeispiel.


Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Anonymous1

> oder werden wir wieder im Stich gelassen.
> Gruß Hans


keine Spur Hans, Du wirst Doch nicht in Stich gelassen. 

Aber was willst Du bloß mit solch einer mickrigen Kurve. Du hast in Relation zu Deinem aPSA zur Zeit einen traumhaften niedrigen PSA-Level. Auf diese Werte kannst du absolut stolz sein und glücklich obendrein. Ob Deine Werte ein Zehntel rauf oder runter machen, spielt doch im Verhältnis zu 740 nicht die geringste Rolle.

Freu Dich ganz einfach und halt die Ohren steif!

Allerbeste Grüße
Dieter

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Im Prostatakarzinom bewirkt der Androgenentzug z.T. ausgeprägte regressive Veränderungen, die differentialdiagnostisch erhebliche Schwierigkeiten bereiten können. Der Androgenentzug kann im gewöhnlichen Prostatakarzinom zu den folgenden Veränderungen führen: ................
> 
> _Verlust von PSA und SPP_
> 
> _Regressiv veränderte Prostatakarzinome können vollständig oder partiell negativ für PSA und SPP (Anm. SPP=PAP) sein. Für die Identifizierung von Tumorzellen sind panepitheliale Zytokeratine und Glykoprotein A-80 besser geeignet als die Prostata-spezifischen Marker PSA und SPP._
> ------------
> 
> Bei vorhandener Prostata ist PSA vor einer Therapie kein Tumormarker.
> 
> ...


Hallo Ludwig,

fragt sich, nach wievielen Monaten der ADT diese Auswirkungen auf das prostatische Gewebe eintreten - lassen sich diese Veränderungen auch auf prostatisches Restgewebe nach einer RPE oder auf (Mikro-) Metastasen in den Knochen theoretisch übertragen?
Z.B. nach (neo-) adjuvanter Therapie bei RPE oder Strahlentherapie? 
Wird danach das PSA auch unbrauchbar, um ein Rezidiv über diesen Tumormarker rechtzeitig zu erkennen?

Ebenfalls fraglich, wie man die ADT überhaupt medikamentös definiert - nur dreifach?

Viele Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## LudwigS

Gute Frage, Carola-Elke.
Sicher ist, dass nach Op aus dem Organmarker PSA der Tumormarker PSA wird.
Wie oft, wie stark und wie lange man mit sekretorischen Veränderungen nach Hormonentzug rechnen muss, ist sicher sehr spekulativ, ob mit oder ohne Prostata.
Als Ursache reicht da schon die Spritze.
Sie bewirkt allein schon die oft enorme Schrumpfung von Metastasen.

Wer wissen will was er wirklich hat, muss das Mikroskop bemühen.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Anonymous1

> Bei vorhandener Prostata ist PSA vor einer Therapie kein Tumormarker.
> 
> Warum sollte das nach der Therapie (DHB, Bestrahlung) anders sein ?
> Der PSA-Bump nach Bestrahlung ist da ein Lehrbeispiel.


Ja ja, lieber Ludwig, das sehe ich auch so. Das PSA ist kein Tumormarker, sondern nur ein Prostatasignal. "Leises Klingeln" oder "lautes Läuten" aus der Prostata kann ganz schön unterschiedliche Ursachen haben. Die Verwirrung ist besonders arg, wenn ein gemischtes Geläut erklingt.

Na gut, die wie auch immer Kurierten wissen ja zunächst vom Pathologen was über ihren Tumor. Danach müssen sie sich wohl oder übel an den Signalen orientieren,- notfalls muß dann der Herr Gauss ein wenig mithelfen.  Gezwungenermaßen glauben geht auch.

Was anderes: Falls ich in ein paar Tagen vor lauter Excelkurven malen in die Knie gehe, hilfst Du mir?

Gruß Dieter

----------


## LudwigS

Kein Problem.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Reinardo

Zitat Ludwig: ". . .die Spritze.
Sie bewirkt allein schon die oft enorme Schrumpfung von Metastasen."

Hallo Ludwig. Hast Du dafür eine wissenschaftliche Quelle oder einen Krankheitsverlauf? Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass die Hormontherapie auf Metastasen nicht oder wenig wirkt, weil metastatische Zellen sich von den eher hormonresistenten Anteilen des Mutterkrebses bilden.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Dieter,

man stelle sich vor, überall "Leises Klingeln" oder "lautes Läuten" bei den Herren das wäre ein Warnsignal für die Damen Abstand zunehmen!

Spaß muß sein sonst ...

Gruß Helmut

----------


## RuStra

> Zitat Ludwig: ". . .die Spritze.
> Sie bewirkt allein schon die oft enorme Schrumpfung von Metastasen."
> 
> Hallo Ludwig. Hast Du dafür eine wissenschaftliche Quelle oder einen Krankheitsverlauf? Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass die Hormontherapie auf Metastasen nicht oder wenig wirkt, weil metastatische Zellen sich von den eher hormonresistenten Anteilen des Mutterkrebses bilden.
> Gruss, Reinardo


Hallo Reinardo,
wir haben gleich mehrere Kollegen in den SHGs, die im Szinti allerhand Metastasen hatten, dann HB gemacht haben und dann war im Szinti entweder gar nichts mehr oder viel weniger zu sehen. Metastasierungsprozesse sind wohl vielfältig u. warum sollen nicht hormonsensible Zellen sich auf den Weg machen können? Die Schwierigkeit der HB bei metastasiertem PK sehe ich nicht darin, dass sie nicht auf (hormonsensible) Metastasen wirksam wäre, sondern darin, dass die Vielfalt der PK-Zell-Linine  grösser ist und man deshalb auch mit vielfältigeren, das gesamte Spektrum der Zell-Klone angreifenden Therapien loslegen muss. Was passiert ist leider allzuoft, dass eine HB oder einer Chemo die jeweils sensiblen Zell-Linien wegputzt, dadurch aber nur die Wachstums-Chancen der anderen und evtl. aggressiveren Typen verbessert.
grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## LudwigS

Es gibt alles, Reinardo.

Hier ein Auszug aus Strums Primer:

*Ärztlicher Hinweis 17: 
Prostatakrebs ist eine endokrin bedingte Malignität
*Bei den meisten PK-Patienten spricht die ADT an. Das Ausmaß der Wirkung hängt davon ab, ob die Tumorzellpopulation die eines androgen-abhängigen PK (ADPK) oder eines androgen-unabhängigen PK (AIPK) ist, und ob der Testosteronspiegel auf unter 20 ng/dl gesenkt werden konnte. Der nachfolgend beschriebene Patient hatte zu seinem Glück einen Krebs, der sehr gut auf die Behandlung ansprach, vermutlich aufgrund einer homogenen ADPK-Population. Die meisten Patienten mit fortgeschrittenem PK weisen eine Mischung aus ADPK und AIPK auf. 
Als ich eines Abends meinen Rundgang durch das Krankenhaus machte, fragte mich die Familie von CY, ob ich ihn notfallmäßig untersuchen könnte. CY hatte fürchterliche Knochenschmerzen aufgrund weitverbreiteter Knochenmetastasen, die durch einen PK gestreut wurden. Zudem wies er eine Urämie aufgrund von Nierenversagen auf, verursacht durch eine Blockade seiner Harnleiter. Seine Patientenakte zeigte, dass er keine vorhergehende Behandlung seines Prostatakrebses erhalten hatte. Meine wichtigste Empfehlung an die Familie war eine Notfall-Orchiektomie, die noch am selben Abend vom zuständigen Urologen durchgeführt wurde. Innerhalb von 24 Stunden nach der Orchiektomie war CY praktisch schmerzfrei und benötigte keine weiteren narkotischen Schmerzmittel mehr. Innerhalb von 7 Tagen nach dem Eingriff war das Nierenversagen behoben und die zuvor erhöhten Harnstoff- und Kreatinin-Werte hatten sich normalisiert. Ein Jahr nach der Orchiektomie zeigte ein Knochenscan absolut normale Ergebnisse. Im folgenden Jahr war sein PSA-Spiegel 0,0 ng/ml. CY starb im Alter von 92 Jahren an einem Schlaganfall und ohne einen labortechnischen Hinweis auf Prostatakrebs.



Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Reinardo

Danke Rudolf und Ludwig für die Erklärung. Man weiss doch mehr, wenn man häufiger als es mir möglich ist Kontakt mit Betroffenen hat, die metastatischen Krebs haben.
Den Bericht von Strum hatte ich auch gelesen, konnte mir das aber nicht erklären. 
So schreibt Leibowitz in seinem Aufsatz Immediate Versus Deferred  Hormone Blockade: "Wenn sie versagt (die Hormonblockade),geschieht dies in den allermeisten Fällen in entfernteren Bereichen".
Al-Abadi schreibt im Symposium-Papier: "Zwischen den Ergebnissen der DNS-Zytophotometrie und dem klinischen Verlauf bestand eine signifiukante Korrelation. Patienten mit diploiden Tumorzellkernen entwickelten innerhalb einer Beobachtungszeit von 14 Jahren keine Metastasierung und keine lokale Tumorprogression, während Patienten mit aneuploiden Zellkernen eine Metastasierung und eine lokale Tumorprogression trotz Therapieumstellung innerhalb von 8 bis 24 Monaten aufwiesen."
Tribukait berichtet im gleichen Papier über Untersuchungen an Metastasen nach Autopsien und schreibt: " Wie oben besprochen, sind es vor allem aneuploide Tumoren, die zu einer Generalisierung und zum tumorbedingten Tod führen. Es ist deshalb zu erwarten, dass Metastasen ebenfalls weitgehend aneuploid sind. Das scheinen DNA-Ploidie-Messungen von im Zusammenhang mit Autopsien untersuchten Metastasen auch zu bestätigen. Skelettmetastasen /n=37), Organmetastasen /n=37) und Lympfknotenmetastasen (n=83) waren zu 97%, 94% und 88% aneuploid."
Alle diese Patienten waren jedoch hormonbehandelt, so dass hier anzunehmen ist, dass die Hormonbehandlung bereits zu einer Selektion agressiver Zellen geführt hat.
Der von Strum geschilderte Fall betrifft wohl den eher seltenen Fall einer Streuung eines rein peridiploiden Krebses und darf nicht generalisiert werden, insbes. nicht dafür herhalten, fortgeschrittenen Krebs bis zum Eintritt der Resistenz nur mit Hormontherapie zu behandeln.
Letztlich sind das alles keine Widersprüche. Man muss nur lange genug darüber nachdenken.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## LudwigS

Wie ich schon sagte, Reinardo, es gibt alles.
Und Strum benutzt in seinem Beispiel das Wort Glück.
Nur - man kann über den Nutzen und Schaden von Hormontherapie(en) philosophieren wie man will - in den letzten 50 Jahren wurde nichts Besseres entdeckt bzw. erfunden.
Wenn ich vor 6 Jahren aus Ploidiegründen Vorbehalte gegen eine DHB  meinem Uro vorgetragen hätte, wäre sicher die Antwort gewesen: 
"Wenn Sie noch was Besseres haben, sagen Sie es mir."

Chemotherapien sind richtig effektiv und grösstenteil heilend nur bei schnell wachsenden Krebsen wie z.B. Hodenkrebs, da sie nur in der Zellteilungsphase, ob kranke oder gesunde Zellen, greifen. 
Da Prostatakrebs sich langsam teilt, müsste man ja monate- bzw. jahrelang Zellgift im Körper kreisen haben.
Weil sich aber gesunde Zellen auch teilen, würde man sich irgendwann dann selbst vergiften.

Der fortgeschrittene Prostatakrebs ist viel schlechter zu händeln als der fortgeschrittene Hodenkrebs.
Bei letzterem führen 90% der Behandlungen zur Heilung.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## RuStra

Schön, dass wir hier erneut über mögliche Metastasierungsprozesse  des PK nachdenken. 

Reinardo, Du machst das ja auch immer wieder mal, z.B. vor 1 Jahr unter:
Reflektionen zum Zellverhalten

Ich möchte hier eigentlich auch weiterkommen, über das hinaus, was ich auf http://www.promann-hamburg.de/Metast.htm
bisher stehen habe. Dummerweise habe ich nicht die zusammenhängende Studienzeit, um mal systematischer arbeiten zu können, also bleibt nur das eher hektische Stichworte-in-den-Raum-werfen, bei dem ich mich eigentlich nicht wohl fühle.


Ludwigs 2 Bemerkungen sind ein guter Aufhänger:




> Der fortgeschrittene Prostatakrebs ist viel schlechter zu händeln als der fortgeschrittene Hodenkrebs. Bei letzterem führen 90% der Behandlungen zur Heilung.


Dazu  passt, dass in dieser Veröffentlichung davon ausgegangen wird, dass 95% der metastatischen hormonunabhängigen PK-zellen sich ruhig verhalten, sich nicht teilen: More than 95% of metastatic androgen independent prostatic cancer cells per day are in a proliferatively quiescent G0 state [Berges et al.: Clin Cancer Res 1:473-480, 1995]
Das ist das Dilemma der PK-Chemo  ich kenne niemanden, der Taxotere anwendet und behauptet, dies sei nun die ultimative Lösung. Eher im Gegenteil seufzen und  stöhnen die Behandler, dass Taxotere nicht die Lösung sei.


Ludwigs zweite Bemerkung ist sein Fussnoten-Spruch:




> Wer nichts weiss ist gezwungen zu glauben.


Die Frage ist nur, wo hört das eine auf, fängt das andere an  und ausserdem: was ist Glauben? Ich meine schon, dass es unterschiedliche Formen von mehr rationalem oder mehr irrationalem Glauben gibt. Wenn wir es nicht genau wissen, können wir wenigstens auf Basis dessen, was wir wissen sowie dessen, was wir wahrscheinlich annehmen können, rationale Hypothesen aufstellen uns sie untersuchen.

Reinardo, ich meine, dass die enge Kopplung zwischen Veränderungen des Gen-Materials sowie der Chromosomen, die Du in der Erklärung des malignen Progresses immer wieder aufmachst, zu eng ist. Ich plädiere dafür, dass wir mehr wissen, insbesondere dass wir wissen können, dass Metastasierungsprozesse nicht unbedingt genetische / chromsomale Veränderungen zur Voraussetzung haben, auch beim PK nicht. 


Günter hatte mal diese Veröffentlichung zum Darmkrebs gepostet:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...=7687#post7687

Wir fanden, dass die Darmkrebs-Entstehung nur einen minimalen set von Änderungen brauchen kann und im Gegensatz zur herrschenden Hypothese korreliert das level der CIN nicht mit der Tumorprogression.  wobei CIN für chromsome instable steht.


Von Prof.Pantel aus dem Hamburger UKE wissen wir von Brustkrebs-Schläfer-Zellen im Knochenmark, die schon zum Zeitpunkt der Diagnose da sein können.

Die Tumorzellen lassen sich in Aspirationsbiopsien mithilfe von Antikörpern aufspüren. Diese Antikörper markieren Zytokeratine oder Muzine, die normalerweise nicht im Knochenmark vorhanden, aber ein charakteristischer Bestandteil von Karzinomzellen sind. Ihr Nachweis zeigt, dass ein Tumor bereits während der Diagnose ins Knochenmark gestreut hat. Deshalb hat die Gruppe um Prof. Dr. med. Klaus Pantel (Universitätsklinikum Hamburg-Eppendorf) die Ergebnisse von neun Studien mit 4 703 Patientinnen in einer Meta-Analyse zusammengefasst: Patientinnen mit Mikrometastasen haben ein um den Faktor 2,26 erhöhtes Sterberisiko (95-Prozent-Konfidenzintervall 1,722,97; p < 0,001.


Dann haben wir gehört, wie eine Verbindung zwischen Mutter- und Tochtertumoren funktionieren könnte:

Krebstumore streuen ihre Metastasen nicht ungezielt im Körper. Sie bereiten zukünftige Standorte vielmehr sorgfältig vor, so dass nachfolgende Tumorzellen dort optimale Bedingungen vorfinden, um die gefürchteten Tochtergeschwüre zu bilden. 
http://focus.msn.de/hps/fol/newsausg...e.htm?id=22364
sorgt der Primärtumor selbst dafür, dass die von ihm ausgesandten Zellen an entfernten Stellen des Körpers gute Wachstumsbedingungen vorfinden. Die Forschungsarbeit, die Shahin Rafii und David Lyden im Wissenschaftsmagazin Nature vorstellen, liefert womöglich neue Ansatzpunkte für eine Therapie gegen Metastasen. 
Mit ihren Versuchen wiesen die US-Forscher nach, dass Tumorherde bestimmte Substanzen abgeben, die in entfernten Geweben die Bildung von Fibronectin anregen. Dieses Protein wirkt wie ein Anker und dient dazu, Zellen untereinander zu verbinden.


Wir wissen auch, dass Blutgefässbildung zur Versorgung metastatischer Tumore erforderlich sind und halten deshalb seit Leibowitz die Anti-Angiogenese zu Recht für einen der vielen Ansätze, die erforderlich sind. Und hier gibt es Hinweise, dass selbst die Fischöl-Einnahme ihre Wirkung tut  abgesehen von Sears mit seiner PK-Studie gabs diese Veröffentlichung:

Prostate cancer is much more likely to be life-threatening if tumour cells migrate and invade other tissues, such as the bone marrow. Lab tests found omega-3 oil - present in fish like salmon - prevented this. http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/4826168.stm  


Während dieser Therapie-Weg im ersten Anlauf noch einfach sich vorgestellt werden kann  -es gibt Proteine, die die Gefässbildung in Angriff nehmen; wenn man die hemmt, gibts weniger Gefässbildung-  ist die Wirkungsweise von NO = Nitric Oxide / Stickstoffmonoxid als Botenstoff viel schwieriger zu verstehen.

In diesen beiden Veröffentlichungen wird auf die umgekehrte Korrelation zwischen Metastasierung und NO-Produktion verwiesen: Metastatische Zellen produzieren kein NO mehr. Sowie auf die Regulation des TGF-beta durch NO.
inverse correlation between the production of endogenous NO and the ability of K-1735 cells to produce metastasis J Leukoc Biol. 1996 Jun;59(6):797-803.
Regulation of Transforming Growth Factor b1 by Nitric Oxide
[CANCER RESEARCH 59, 21422149, May 1, 1999]  


Wir haben m.A. nach eine Fülle von Hinweisen für Metastasierungsprozesse. Das Phantastische der letzten Zeit, das mir in Erinnerung ist, sind die Experimente, die ein Oberarzt, ich glaube in Würzburg, mit einem Super-Lichtmikroskop und Melanom-Zellen macht, wo er hat zeigen können, wie Melanom-Tumor-Zellen sich durch Formveränderung durch die ach so kleinsten Löcher zwängen, um weiterzukommen.

Wir haben die Aufgabe, diese Fülle von Hinweisen daraufhin zu überprüfen, ob sie für den PK auch  zutreffen und was das für Diagnostik + Therapie bedeutet. 

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## guenter

26.08.1999   PSA   0.11   Test.
08.03.2000           6.96             12.1
26.10.2000           8.21       
06.11.2000           7.99
o1.12.2000           8.27
10.04.2001           7.58
04.05.2001           7.12
06.06.2001           7.58              3.04
10.07.2001           6.59
22.08.2001           8.84              3.80
24.08.2001                                        Beginn DHB mit Enantone,
                                                       Casodex 3x50 und Proscar
21.09.2001           1.76              0.30
19.10.2001           0.33              0.20
16.11.2001           0.16              0.20
14.12.2001           0.01              0.10
11.01.2002           0.02              0.20
08.03.2002           0.01              0.10
05.04.2002           0.02              0.10
03.05.2002           0.02              0.30
31.05.2002           0.02              0.30
28.06.2002           0.00              0.30
26.07.2002           0.01              0.40
    09.2002                                        Ende DHB, weiter mit Proscar
07.10.2002           0.03              0.50
04.11.2002           0.05              1.70
09.12.2002           0.10              2.60
23.01.2003           0.16              4.90
11.03.2003           0.15              5.10
12.05.2003           0.17              4.70
19.08.2003           0.45              3.70
03.11.2003           0.94              3.50
05.02.2004           0.25              2.90
11.05.2004           0.38              4.60
06.09.2004           0.35
06.12.2004           0.76              4.20
24.03.2005           0.47              4.00
05.05.2005           0.54
22.08.2005           0.44              3.30
28.10.2005           0.86
31.01.2006           0.56
06.06.2006           0.58
15.09.2006                               5.24
15.01.2007           0.74

Kann wohl mit dem bisherigen Verlauf sehr gut zufrieden sein.

                                                                            guenter

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Guenter,

was war denn das für ein Ausbüxer 15.09.2006; PSA 5,24 ng/ml? daß die meisten keine Einheiten angeben, nun ja, da kann man sich auch daran gewöhnen!

Gruß Helmut

----------


## guenter

Hallo Helmut.2,
es war mein Ausbüxer, Testosteron in die falsche Reihe gerutscht.
Entschuldigung, es muß heißen
15.09.2006 Testosteron ng/ml 5,24.
Danke für den Hinweis.
Als unerfahrener Benutzer werde ich wohl noch lernfähig sein.
Gruß an den Tegernsee.

Günter

----------


## Anonymous1

> Kann wohl mit dem bisherigen Verlauf sehr gut zufrieden sein.
> 
>                                                                             guenter


Auf jeden Fall!



Gruß Dieter

----------


## Harro

*PSA-Kurve*

Hallo Dieter,

zeige mir doch bitte mal meine Linie unter Berücksichtigung der noch nicht in meiner PKH enthaltenen Werte vom 22.1.2007 mit 5.11 - vom 23.2.2007 mit 1.22 und vom 20.3.2007 mit 0.86, wobei die letzten 3 Werte nach zusätzlicher Einnahme von Casodex 1 x 50 mg täglich seit 10.1.2007 zu erklären sind und der Wert davor am 14.12.2006 bei 8.86 lag.

*"Es ist gesünder, zu hoffen und das Mögliche zu schaffen, als zu schwärmen und nichts zu tun"      * (Gottfried Keller)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## guenter

Hallo Dieter,
danke für Grafik und Grüße aus Husum!
Günter

----------


## Anonymous1

> *PSA-Kurve* Hallo Dieter, zeige mir doch bitte mal meine Linie


Hallo Hutschi,

anbei Dein PSA-Diagramm



Gruß Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Himmelhochjauchzend - zuTodebetrübt*

Hallo, sehr geschätzter Dieter ob Deiner enormen Fähigkeiten, und das war nicht ironisch gemeint sondern die ehrliche Anerkennung und die genießt Du ohnehin eben deswegen. So schön hätte es ja bis zum Nimmerleinstag weiterlaufen können, wenn nicht dieses Damoklesschwert über jedem hängen würde, der sich allzu sehr auf die ewige Wirkung der Antiandrogene verläßt. Wahrscheinlich werde ich es doch nie erfahren, warum ich in die ewigen Jagdgründe eingezogen bin, wenn ich mal da bin. "Mit oder ohne PCa", das ist hier die Frage. Aber es könnte ja noch der große Knall kommen und alle mit PCa beschäftigten Menschen, ob kurativ oder palliativ wären plötzlich arbeitslos, weil es PCa garnicht mehr gibt. Na sowas.

*"Man darf nicht das Gras wachsen hören, sonst wird man taub"*
(Gerhart Hauptmann)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

> ich in die ewigen Jagdgründe eingezogen bin


na Hutschi, so schnell ruft der große Pachakamaq nun auch wieder nicht. In Deinem Fall erst recht nicht, denn ich glaube, daß Du mit der IMRT eine optimale Verteidigung gewählt hast.

Nimmst Du eigentlich jetzt die Casodex weiter?

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Restbestand*

Hallo Dieter, ich habe noch 6 Casodex und 13 Proscar, die ich nicht in den Müll legen wollte, denn sie haben ja mal viel gekostet, auch wenn meine Frau immer sagt, nur weil dies oder jenes noch da ist z.B. im Kühlschrank oder auf dem noch nicht ganz geleerten Teller, muß man es doch nicht unbedingt noch aufessen oder leer trinken. Aber schaden werden mir diese letzten Überbleibsel ja auch nicht, und wenn dann - die Bestrahlung mal ausgeklammert - das PSA noch etwas sinkt, kann es mir nur recht sein.
Zum Ablauf der IMRT nach Beendigung der 2. Woche - morgen um 13.00 -
melde ich mich noch einmal in dem schon begonnen Thread. Noch einmal vielen Dank für Deine selbstlose Arbeit.

*"Lesen heißt, mit einem fremden Kopf statt mit dem eigenen zu denken"            * (Arthur Schopenhauer)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*PSA-Verlauf*

Hallo Dieter, ich sehe gerade, daß Du bei der Überschrift zum Diagramm Oktober 2004 ab Wiederanstieg PSA notiert hast. Es muß aber lauten Oktober 2005. Bitte, der Ordnung halber korrigieren. Danke.

*"Die Ordnung ist das Vergnügen der Vernunft, die Unordnung aber ist die Wonne der Fantasie"     * (Paul Claudel)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

> *PSA-Verlauf*
> 
> Hallo Dieter, ich sehe gerade, daß Du bei der Überschrift zum Diagramm Oktober 2004 ab Wiederanstieg PSA notiert hast. Es muß aber lauten Oktober 2005. Bitte, der Ordnung halber korrigieren. Danke.


Hallo Hutschi, in der Überschrift ist zur besseren Orientierung der Zeitraum angegeben, in dem die DHB stattgefunden hat.
Gruß Dieter

----------


## Harro

*DHB - Dauer*

Hallo Dieter, natürlich hast Du wie meistens mal wieder echt recht, denn es handelt sich ja bei der Überschrift um die Dauer der DHB und nicht um den Zeitpunkt des Wiederanstiegs von PSA. Die Tatsache, daß die DHB bei mir etwas länger lief, als normal von Leibowitz vorgegeben, beruht auf dem Umstand, daß ich ja schon vor der DHB etwas halbherzig mit Casodex experimentiert hatte und mir Christian darauf hin auf Vorschlag Leibowitz, den Christian selbst einmal erhalten hatte, geraten hat, die DHB auf 15 Monate auszuweiten. Tatsächlich habe ich wegen der 28 Tage Intervalle insgesamt 5 Dreimonatsimplantate Zoladex immer termingerecht bekommen. Die Testosteronproduktion lief aus diesem Gunde auch nur sehr zögerlich wieder an.

*"Das Fallen ist keine Kunst, aber das Aufstehen"  * (Volksmund)

Gruß Hutschi

----------

